# CPT Code 95943



## michaeldoc30 (Mar 14, 2014)

Can anyone tell me why how to get Medicare to reimburse for procedure code 95943....Our office performs this at the same time as 95923 and 93922.....Medicare HMO UHC denied clm saying 95943 is not a payable code according to Medicare guidelines.....couldn't find any information to correlate this........please help


----------



## sparklerz (Nov 21, 2014)

Did you ever find an answer for this?  Just curious....we get paid by Humana Medicare for this but we are not billing 95943 with 95923 or 93922.


----------



## inc1961 (Oct 28, 2015)

I am also looking for reimbursement policies for 95943 and 93922 especially, with NY Medicare.

Thank you
Sharon


----------

